# Talk to me about a glider/rocker



## Davikoja (3 mo ago)

Despite the fact that we're purchasing everything used for the baby, a glider/rocker is one of the most expensive items on our list! I've done a bit of reading and I think we'd like a glider (I've read that babies like the motion better and our floors are hardwood in a mid-century house which I think would loudly creak under the weight of a rocker).

Aesthetically speaking, the really nice modern gliders we like are out of our price range and I really don't see them being long-term pieces of furniture in our home. We don't like the looks of dutalier/shermag gliders, and I don't think they're nearly as comfortable, and we definitely wouldn't use them outside of the nursery.

When we spend money on furniture, we're really trying to invest in long-term pieces. I don't think a glider will get much use beyond a year.

So, for all you breastfeeding moms out there, what worked for you: glider? rocker? comfy chair? other?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I just sat on our normal chairs with a pillow under the baby.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I also just used comfy pillows and regular furniture. It was too isolating to feed only in the nursery.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Not the answer to your question but you should get one of those vibrating baby seats. When my daughter was being difficult it was the only thing that would put her to sleep


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I nursed in a comfy chair or on the couch, or laying down in bed. But I also had a glider that was a life-saver for me because my second son was extremely fussy and rocking him in the glider (without feeding him) while singing to him was the only way to get him to relax and fall asleep sometimes.

I still love sitting in my glider!

Remember, anything you get that you don't need anymore can be resold, so while it's not a necessity to have a glider, if you do want one, you don't need to keep it forever.


----------



## Patrickj (28 d ago)

Glider. I also live in a house with hardwood floors. If you get a glider, plan to put a rug under it, or it will travel. I didn't use my glider much at first, but now I use this several times a day, it really helps with getting DD down for naps.


----------

